# Disney Sightings Thread



## Nolathyme (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there a main Disney Sightings thread that I can subscribe to?  I'm looking for a thread that is updated with all new sightings.


----------



## rsackett (Aug 21, 2012)

There is a "Sightings/Distressed" section that is a Private forum.  You must be a TUG Member (nominal annual fee) to view the forum.  Disney exchange sightings are often posted there.

Ray


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 21, 2012)

rsackett said:


> There is a "Sightings/Distressed" section that is a Private forum.  You must be a TUG Member (nominal annual fee) to view the forum.  Disney exchange sightings are often posted there.
> 
> Ray



Michael Coley posted the following message 2 years ago on the sightings site (first sticky- 3rd entry) - I believe his message implies that there is one main DVC thread that one can get instant emails about sightings.

From sightings section (Michael Coley):
3) I've probably been one of the biggest culprits in the DVC thread. I didn't see much point posting a bunch of new threads. The inventory changes regularly. (There were over a dozen new units overnight - they're all gone now!) People who aren't interested in DVC can easily skip that thread. People who like DVC can easily subscribe to the thread (with instant emails even) and keep up to date. I'm not saying that we should just have one thread for each property, but in some cases (like the DVC thread) I think it makes more sense.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think the one single thread concept caught on. Each new sighting gets a new thread started. Since it's always new, you can't subscribe and get alerts. If there are specific dates you're looking for, you can post a sighting request. If one of the regulars sees what you're looking for they can send you a pm or e-mail.


----------



## Nolathyme (Aug 21, 2012)

slum808 said:


> I don't think the one single thread concept caught on. Each new sighting gets a new thread started. Since it's always new, you can't subscribe and get alerts. If there are specific dates you're looking for, you can post a sighting request. If one of the regulars sees what you're looking for they can send you a pm or e-mail.



I guess there is always a concern that someone may gobble up the Disney weeks and try to sell them. 

I'll post a sightings request. 

In the meantime, if anyone is looking for a specific week for Disney in Feb or March of 2013, send me a pm and we can be sightings buddies. I am looking for a specific week in Feb. 2013.

I'm purdy good at getting what I want  , but an extra set of eyes and fingers may help.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 22, 2012)

swj said:


> I guess there is always a concern that someone may gobble up the Disney weeks and try to sell them.
> 
> I'll post a sightings request.
> 
> ...



Put in an ongoing request along with searching yourself.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 22, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Put in an ongoing request along with searching yourself.



I think that is the best way along with checking yourself. 

Disclaimer: DVC owner who has enough points to cover her mouse trips, but I look in RCI once a day for DVC just for fun. But I will tell you the DVC deposits go really fast. I'll see a sightings thread during the day via mobile phone and by the time I get to my computer, the units are rather picked over or gone completely.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 22, 2012)

When I post OT, I keep one thread per month, linking back to the prior month's thread in the first post of each new month.  I tend to not post everything here as well, just the "new" stuff.  I can try to start doing that here too, but honestly there is a limit to how much time I spend on it.

FWIW, I agree that the subscription notification is probably not going to be that useful.  Units move very fast.


----------

